# Caravans Wild Camping



## bktayken (Oct 11, 2008)

Caravans wild camping.
Just been to La Marina beach and spotted a caravan wild camping along with the motorhomes...this seems to be a growing trend.... not having had a caravan not sure if they are equiped for this with fresh water ,grey and toilet storage facilities.
Not sure what my opinion is on this subject on the face of it it doesnt seem right but then why not if they have the facilities on board.
Certainly would feel uncomfortable sleeping with the car hitched someone might nick it/us.
What do you think???.

Brian


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

A great number of Aires specifically state no caravans and I expect someone will be along in a minute to quote some country specific legalisation to that effect. 

Carvan manufacture has come on in leaps and bounds in recent years and are now as equally, if not better, equipt then motorhomes complete with onboard tanks (although usual travel 'empty' until reaching site).

They've always had 'onboard toilet facilties' though, no wonder caravan owners are greated with so much animosity if you think they all shat in a bucket :lol:


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

I was at the Aire at La Mailerie Sur Seine recently where a caravan was parked next to me with an awning

The person who collected the money asked the French caravanner to move. He refused. I think the caravanner stated that he had every right to be there and asked the collector to produce bye laws banning caravans. He couldn't.

About an hour later the collector came around with a petition calling for the Mairie to ban caravans from the Aire. This made me wonder how many other Aires are lawfully able to accommodate caravans. 

I have not got the book to hand but I believe the Vicarious Book on Aires seems to state (with reference to the legend) that caravans are allowed on many Aires although that book is littered with inaccuracies and could be wrong..


----------



## ramblingon (Jul 15, 2009)

The motorhome is a licensed vehicle, do caravans pay a license? I don't think they do, perhaps that would be a legitimate objection to wild camping, but only if no tow car is hitched. " I remember the travellers" :roll:


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

by definition it's wild camping, so why shouldn't a car / caravan do it as well as a MH. If it's the place I was at La Marina (about 8 years ago?), I was moved on from there by the police. We spent the night on the grotty campsite next door.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

I believe that in France it's theoretically OK for caravans to use Aires unless there's a notice to say they cannot.

I'm not sure I would have the nerve though if I was still tugging - especially if the Aire could only accommodate a few vans. Occupying two spaces would not be a good way to make friends and influence the locals!! :? 

Dave


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Same principle with Motorhomes towing a trailer? (issue of taking up more than one space)

Five page debate about this last year here:
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-79527-0.html


----------

